# New Faculty appointments at Westminster Seminary California



## mjmacvey (Jan 30, 2009)

On January 15, 2009, the Westminster Seminary California board of trustees approved the following appointments of new academic administrators:

* The Rev. John V. Fesko, Ph.D., as academic dean and associate professor of systematic theology beginning July 1, 2009.

* The Rev. John G. Bales, M.Div., as interim library director and lecturer in theological bibliography beginning February 1, 2009.


Detailed information here:

Westminster Seminary California newsevents


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 30, 2009)

More teachers is always good


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 30, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> More teachers is always good



More *good* and *Biblically sound* teachers is always good. Oral Roberts has LOTS of teachers.


----------



## sotzo (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought Oral Roberts was a dental school??? And didn't Joel Osteen go there to get his pearly whites?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 30, 2009)

sotzo said:


> I thought Oral Roberts was a dental school??? And didn't Joel Osteen go there to get his pearly whites?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## discipulo (Jan 30, 2009)

MrMerlin777 said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Oral Roberts was a dental school??? And didn't Joel Osteen go there to get his pearly whites?



 that was great, 

btw someone posted this site the other day, it is hilarious

The OnStar Study Bible | The Sacred Sandwich


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 30, 2009)

Hamalas said:


>



That is great!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 30, 2009)

mjmacvey said:


> On January 15, 2009, the Westminster Seminary California board of trustees approved the following appointments of new academic administrators:
> 
> * The Rev. John V. Fesko, Ph.D., as academic dean and associate professor of systematic theology beginning July 1, 2009.
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr. MacVey for the update. And you were right about WTS Dallas. They are now Redeemer Seminary.


----------



## matt01 (Jan 30, 2009)

mjmacvey said:


> * The Rev. John G. Bales, M.Div., as interim library director and lecturer in theological bibliography beginning February 1, 2009.



I wonder why they didn't hire someone who was already qualified with a library science background/degree.



> Rev. Bales holds the B.A. from Northwestern College and M.Div. from Fuller Theological Seminary. He subsequently received a fellowship for further study at Calvin Theological Seminary. He has taken coursework in library science and intends to complete a master’s degree in this field over the next several years.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 30, 2009)

If I had a library science degree, I'd take the job in a heartbeat! I love libraries!!!


----------



## matt01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> If I had a library science degree, I'd take the job in a heartbeat! I love libraries!!!



Go for the degree then. There are several reputable distance MLIS programs.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 30, 2009)

toddpedlar said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> > More teachers is always good
> ...





I guess I did wrong in simply implying that


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 30, 2009)

sans nom said:


> mjmacvey said:
> 
> 
> > * The Rev. John G. Bales, M.Div., as interim library director and lecturer in theological bibliography beginning February 1, 2009.
> ...



You can ask the seminary directly, but as one close to the situation, I'd respond:
1) Because the librarian at WSC is a faculty member, therefore must have theological training, i.e., M.A., M.Div.
2) Because finding people with both an M.A., M.Div. and MLS is near impossible.


----------



## mjmacvey (Jan 30, 2009)

dannyhyde said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> > mjmacvey said:
> ...



What Rev. Hyde noted is correct. It is no easy task to find an individual with a theological degree and a degree in library science. A number of individuals were interviewed for the position and Rev. Bales was found to be a very promising candidate. His appointment is on an interim basis until he completes the MLS degree (which is currently in process).

-----Added 1/30/2009 at 08:25:33 EST-----



Calvinist Cowboy said:


> mjmacvey said:
> 
> 
> > On January 15, 2009, the Westminster Seminary California board of trustees approved the following appointments of new academic administrators:
> ...



You are welcome, Ben. I enjoyed meeting you during your visit to Escondido, I hope you are well.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jan 30, 2009)

sans nom said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a library science degree, I'd take the job in a heartbeat! I love libraries!!!
> ...


 
My comment was something of a joke, but thanks for the encouragement nonetheless! (but seriously, I do love libraries)

Yes, I'm doing well Mr. Macvey! It is good to hear from you, and it was a pleasure getting to know you at WSC.


----------



## markkoller (Jan 30, 2009)

Ben,

Did you consider Westminster/Dallas (now Redeemer) in your search for a seminary? I noticed you are in San Antonio, much closer to Dallas than SoCal. Maybe you mentioned it already and I missed it.

Mark


----------



## bookslover (Feb 1, 2009)

Fesko is kind of a mixed bag. 

He was a member of the Advisory Committee at the OPC's General Assembly at Dordt College several years ago when Lee Irons appealed his conviction. (I was a commissioner to the GA that year.) Fesko worked very hard to make sure that happened. However, Irons's appeal was rejected by the Assembly.

I think Fesko likes the Framework Hypothesis, too.

On the other hand, he is very much an opponent of the Federal Vision/New Perspective on Paul folks.

So, as I say, a mixed bag.


----------



## Rangerus (Feb 1, 2009)

sotzo said:


> I thought Oral Roberts was a dental school??? And didn't Joel Osteen go there to get his pearly whites?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 1, 2009)

markkoller said:


> Ben,
> 
> Did you consider Westminster/Dallas (now Redeemer) in your search for a seminary? I noticed you are in San Antonio, much closer to Dallas than SoCal. Maybe you mentioned it already and I missed it.
> 
> Mark


 
I have considered it, but when you compare the profs, WSCAL seems to be stronger. I know Redeemer has Ferguson, but I don't see Redeemer as having the mentoring program that WSCAL and GPTS have.


----------

